# What's this now



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

This is about my Marx 027 switch. 

I did a test with it and it made one very nice throw,,,now it's locked up and just buzzes.

I tried going back and forth with no success.
Changed to the other side of the controller, no luck here either.

Really don't want to drill out the rivets and see what's going on inside...but as a last resort will undertake that.

Ideas??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If it buzzes the solenoid is still OK. Must
be a mechanical issue. They're AC so
changing 'phase' has no effect.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Does this help any ? ....










Mark.


----------

